# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica >  Asturias, una noche con el agua al cuello

## FEDE

http://www.lne.es/asturias/2012/02/0...s/1195405.html
*Asturias, una noche con el agua al cuello*

*La crecida del Sella por las intensas lluvias mantenía anoche el Hospital de Arriondas al borde de la evacuación - Cerrado el puente de La Portilla y 50 carreteras afectadas*


Esta información ha sido elaborada por: A. SERRANO (Luarca), C. BASTEIRO (Mieres), E. PELÁEZ (Langreo), L. CAMPORRO (Aller), J. ORDÓÑEZ (Oviedo) 
El temporal de lluvia dejó anoche a Asturias con el agua al cuello. Tras una tarde de vertiginosa crecida del cauce, la situación más preocupante se vivía al cierre de esta edición en la ribera del Sella, donde estaba todo preparado para una evacuación del Hospital Comarcal que parecía inminente. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico (CHC) tenía decretado el estado de alerta. Según el alcalde parragués, Marcos Gutiérrez Escandón, el nivel del río en Arriondas alcanzaba los cinco metros de altitud a las diez y cuarto de la noche. El índice crítico de riesgo de inundaciones está fijado en 5,5 metros. Seguía lloviendo.

Por la mañana, y por precaución, se trasladó el equipamiento del sótano del centro sanitario de la comarca oriental, en el que está la unidad de hemodiálisis. Además, quedaron suspendidas las clases tanto en el colegio público como en el centro de Secundaria de Arriondas. A última hora de la tarde visitó el concejo, para interesarse por la situación y «acompañar al pueblo parragués», el secretario general de la FSA, Javier Fernández, que no entró a valorar la respuesta del Principado ante la emergencia. Pasadas las diez de la noche llegó al Hospital de Arriondas el presidente del Principado, Francisco Álvarez-Cascos. El delegado del Gobierno, Gabino de Lorenzo, se reunió por la tarde en Oviedo con mandos de la Guardia Civil y de la Confederación Hidrográfica.

Por la mañana, junto al consejero de Salud, José María Navia-Osorio, ya había estado en la capital parraguesa el director general de Interior, Salustiano García, quien lanzó un mensaje de tranquilidad y aseguró que no había riesgo de nuevas crecidas.

En Cangas de Onís, en torno a las diez de la noche, el nivel del Sella, con un caudal de 500 litros por metro cuadrado, superaba los seis metros de altura, muy por encima del nivel máximo de alerta y con amenaza de desbordamiento en algunos puntos. En Ribadesella, los vecinos no descartaban que se produjeran inundaciones de madrugada, coincidiendo con la marea alta. Anoche el agua cortó el acceso a L'Alisal y anegó la vía de Feve y la nacional 634 en Llovio.

Aunque la situación era menos grave, Ribera de Arriba también se acostó pendiente del Nalón, crecido a la altura del puente de Palomar. En Bueño se procedió, por precaución, a la retirada de ganado de la vega fluvial. En el tramo bajo del río, el puente de La Portilla, entre los concejos de Soto del Barco y de Muros de Nalón, quedó cerrado a causa de las decenas de toneladas de maleza que bloqueaban sus vanos. La crecida del río Negro en Luarca provocó la rotura de una de las tuberías de la traída de aguas de Valdés. Centenares de vecinos no tuvieron servicio durante horas. En toda Asturias se vieron afectadas unas 50 carreteras.

En Mieres anoche permanecía cortada al tráfico la carretera de Valdecuna a Siana, a la altura del pueblo de Viesca, por un argayo. Era la principal incidencia en la red de carreteras del concejo, que también registró problemas en Urbiés. Por la tarde, el parque Jovellanos de la capital municipal sufrió una inundación parcial por el atascamiento de desagües. Fue reparado por un grupo de operarios municipales. Además, el domingo por la noche, los Bomberos acudieron a Bustiello para atajar una inundación ocasionada por una depuradora. 

Los problemas en el concejo de Aller se centraron, principalmente, en la carretera AS-112. A lo largo de la jornada, operarios del Ayuntamiento y de Carreteras trabajaron entre Moreda y Felechosa para retirar argayos y achicar agua. Algunas localidades, como Felechosa, Soto y el barrio de La Casanueva, en Moreda, también necesitaron atención por la crecida de los cauces y los embalsamientos de agua. 

En Lena no se registraron incidencias llamativas, mientras que en Morcín fue necesario cortar la carretera de Argame a Ribera de Arriba (MO-5), inundada parcialmente. El alcalde, Jesús Álvarez Barbao, aseguró que «se están tomando todas las precauciones posibles» para evitar una inundación como la que obligó a desalojar a más de una treintena de vecinos durante el histórico temporal de lluvias de 2010.

En el Nalón, al cierre de esta edición, habían sido desalojadas dos familias en el barrio de San Vicente de El Entrego. La zona permaneció por segunda jornada consecutiva anegada. El nivel del río dio una tregua durante la mañana, pero volvió a subir por la tarde y los vecinos vieron cómo se inundaba el barrio por tercera vez en dos años.

En la localidad casina de Belerda quedó restablecido el acceso, cortado por un argayo. El desbordamiento del Nalón provocó el corte de un tramo del paseo fluvial en La Felguera y Sama. Las viviendas sociales de Rioseco también sufrieron inundaciones. En Campiellos el río se desbordó y en Entrialgo el agua entró en la iglesia.

En este enlace podéis ver 117 fotos http://comunidad.lne.es/galeria-mult...s/38213/1.html

----------


## jlois

Asturias, Cantabria...muchas de esas zonas que hemos podido ver con una sequía enorme, y una falta de caudal en los ríos de la vertiente cantábrica, son ahora verdaderos torrentes desbocados. Si algo nos debe inquietar es este desfase al pasar de escasez a temer los desbordamientos. A la información del artículo que nos muestra Fede, hay que añadir el espectáculo que debe ser contemplar en el desfiladero de la Hermida ,el agua caer en cascada por sus paredes en plena carretera.







> Un tramo de 20 kilómetros del Desfiladero de la Hermida, en la N-621, se encuentra cortado al tráfico por la caída de argayos y desbordamientos del río Deva que han afectado a varios puntos de esta carretera, entre las localidades de Urdón y Unquera.
> 
> En concreto, se ha cerrado a la circulación el trayecto comprendido entre los puntos kilométricos 154 y 174, según han informado fuentes de Protección Civil y de la Delegación del Gobierno a Europa Press.
> 
> En declaraciones a esta agencia, detallaron que se ha cortado el tráfico en Urdón, Molleda y la salida de Unquera, donde la carretera está anegada por el agua en algunas zonas.
> 
> Además, una veintena de puntos de carreteras cántabras están cortados al tráfico por inundaciones (en concreto, 15 tramos) o por desprendimientos (6), y se recomienda circular con atención por una decena más de tramos.
> 
> Entre los trayectos cortado por inundaciones figuran la CA-440 de Loredo a Galizano; la CA-403 de Parballón a Riosapero; la CA-269 de Beranga a Hazas de Cesto; la CA-685 de Gibaja a Marrón; la CA-285 de Ampuero a Carasa (en dos tramos); la CA-686 de acceso a Nates; la CA-283 de Riocorvo a Virgen de la Peña; la CA-131 de Barreda a La Revilla (en dos puntos); la CA-266 de Alto de Jesús del Monte a Hazas de Cesto; en la CA-181 de Pesués a Puentenansa; en la CA-431 de Pontones a Suesa; en la CA-455 de Meruelo a Villaverde de Pontones; y en la CA-501 de Liendo a Limpias;
> ...


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/738798/0/

----------


## REEGE

En las noticias he visto como iban los ríos del Cantábrico... Alucinante, lo único esperar que no haya daños y ese agua ponga a tope los embalses...
Muy bien también ese agua en el Duero y el Ebro...
Esperemos que ésta semana aumenten las reservas en las cuencas que más falta hace.

----------


## Luján

A ver quién es el guapo que hace el Descenso del Sella ahora  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Acongoja, por no poner otra cosa, ver como cae el agua por esas laderas.
Lástima que en la vertiente cantábrica no haya grandes embalses.
Muchas lluvias como esa hacen falta por aquí.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que son las cosas, unos tanto y otros tan poco. No hay equilibrio

----------


## REEGE

> Lo que son las cosas, unos tanto y otros tan poco. No hay equilibrio


Anda Ben-amar... no seamos ansiosos, que éstos últimos años hemos acaparado casi todas las borrascas por la zona del Guadalquivir!!!!! :Big Grin: 
Como somos... nos ciega el ansia viva... jajaja
A mi me pasa lo mismo... quiero lluvias y más lluvias.
Otro desembalse más en vivo y en directo!!

----------


## ben-amar

Me referia al hecho de que cuando por unos sitios cae de forma desmesurada, sea la zona que sea, en otros lugares no ven el agua como no vean una postal.
Aparte del ansia viva  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Asturias, ya con el agua al cuello, respiró aliviada entre la una y las dos de la tarde de ayer. A esa hora dejó de llover, tras una mañana de fortísimas precipitaciones. Lo hizo justo a tiempo. Más agua hubiese agravado hasta límites imprevisibles los desbordamientos y las inundaciones que la región sufre desde el domingo por la tarde. Pero casi sin tiempo para cerrar el paraguas, el Principado afronta hoy la llegada de un frente frío que amenaza con dejar temperaturas bajo cero y nevadas, incluso a nivel del mar. No mejorará hasta finales de semana. 

La situación más preocupante cuando ayer cesó el que ya parecía interminable aguacero estaba en el curso medio y bajo del Nalón. El río, que de madrugada se había llevado por delante el puente de acceso al barrio trubieco de La Riera, pulverizaba los umbrales de alerta en el puente de Palomar, en Ribera de Arriba, con un nivel que rozaba los seis metros de altura. El cauce, muy bien alimentado por la apertura de las presas de Tarna y de Rioseco a primera hora de la mañana, estaba desbordado en varios puntos del municipio, entre ellos Bueño, una de las localidades más afectadas por la histórica «riadona» de hace dos años. Los vecinos asistían angustiados a la crecida ante la posibilidad de que se reprodujera una situación similar. Aunque el agua llegó a entrar en algunas casas y también anegó fincas, no llegó al nivel de junio de 2010. Dejó de llover justo a tiempo, porque a las ocho de la tarde, y aunque ya a la baja, seguía la alerta roja en el puente de Palomar.

En Arriondas, y pese a que todo el dispositivo estaba preparado, no fue necesario proceder a la evacuación del hospital comarcal. La crecida del Sella, que dejó inundaciones de relevancia en la capital parraguesa, alcanzó niveles de riesgo durante la madrugada del martes, con seis metros y medio. Anoche andaba por los cuatro metros y el cauce abandonaba la situación de alerta. 

En Ribadesella, el desbordamiento del río obligó a cortar temporalmente un carril de la carretera de Santander (N-634), vía que también sufrió problemas en Triongu, pero en la que se circulaba anoche con absoluta normalidad. Hubo inundaciones en varias localidades riosellanas y de Cangas de Onís, por la crecida del Sella, mientras que en Peñamellera Baja generó idénticos problemas el desbordamiento del río Cares.

Otra localidad que respiró aliviada con el final de la lluvia fue Moreda. Amainó justo cuando el río Aller estaba a punto de salirse del cauce en pleno casco urbano. En Morcín evitó que fuesen a más las inundaciones en Argame, otra localidad que sufrió la tragedia de 2010. En Laviana, donde el Nalón se desbordó en varios puntos, había preocupación por la posibilidad de que el agua se acercara a algunos centros educativos situados en las inmediaciones del cauce, algo que no se produjo.

El Nalón también anegó huertas de Candamo y de Pravia. Ya en la desembocadura del río, se espera que hoy abra el puente de La Portilla, entre Soto del Barco y Muros de Nalón, cerrado el lunes por la cantidad de maleza acumulada en sus vanos.

http://www.lne.es/asturias/2012/02/0...o/1195918.html

----------

